# Forum Spy...



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

doesn't seem to be working. 

Is it just me?


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2007)

Can you elaborate?

Seems ok to me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 2, 2007)

Sometimes my posts from one thread get mixed up with someone elses in the forum spy. It's a little hard to explain but there you go...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Can you elaborate?
> 
> Seems ok to me.



 I load up the page, and it hasn't loaded any posts or displayed new ones.


Using Firefox on Ubuntu.


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah... I've seen that, showing "phantom" posts, showing a users post under some other posters thread. I think the forumspy app is grabbing the database writes too quickly. Not sure it can be fixed. (at least by me).


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I load up the page, and it hasn't loaded any posts or displayed new ones.
> 
> 
> Using Firefox on Ubuntu.



Even after a page refresh?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Even after a page refresh?



Yeah, it's been happening to me for a few days. It's worked before that just fine though. (except for the occasional phantom.)







That was a minute or so after I loaded the page.


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

Still having problems, Ozzy?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> Still having problems, Ozzy?



No, about two days later it went back to normal.


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> No, about two days later it went back to normal.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2007)

This is usually the point where Chris locks the thread so no one else can ask about it. 

Or needlessly comment.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This is usually the point where Chris locks the thread so no one else can ask about it.
> 
> Or needlessly comment.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> No, about two days later it went back to normal.



If it happens to you again, clear your cache.

As far as the phantom posts, it's a bug, but not a big enough but that I'm going to devote any real time into fixing it. If it really bothers you, just refresh the page.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> This is usually the point where Chris locks the thread so no one else can ask about it.
> 
> Or needlessly comment.



Yep.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)




----------

